# Setting up wireless networking

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I'm going to be shuffling some things around the house. We have an old desktop (my main computer) and a few laptops. Presently the desktop is hooked up to my wireless router/modem via an ethernet cable. However, the location of the modem (next to the desktop) causes problems in terms of the signal, i.e., it's hard to get a reliable wireless connection from anywhere within our flat. So, I did some experimenting and found that moving the modem into the hall changes that situation dramatically. Unfortunately, there's no easy way to connect the desktop to the modem in the new location. It turns out, however, that my wife has an old Belkin USB adapter. It's 54 mbps, but that's better than what I get through the ethernet cable (I think) or at least not too shabby for an old computer. 

My question therefore was what the basics would be to use the connector and get this old computer on wireless ethernet. I expect I'd first have to figure out what hardware it is and enable it in the kernel (as module? as compiled?). Then I'd need to configure other things. However, the information online just wasn't that clear to me. So, while I am not asking for a step-by-step guide, it would be helpful to know in what order I need to do stuff and where to look for the various things or what to look for so that I can google it myself.

Anyway, thanks in advance for assisting me with making life a smidgen better.

Best,

Alex

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

the first step is to retreive the idVendor:idProduct of your Usb Belkin device, a pair of 4 hexadecimal numbers in the form of xxxx:yyyy by executing the lsusb command in a terminal. With this ID, go to Welcome - Linux Wireless and check if this ID device is supported. If yes, note the module who support it to know which wireless support activate in the Linux kernel. If a firmwares package need to be install, note it too and install it if not and available.

From what I know of Belkin wireless, the chipsets they use can be not supported natively by Linux. I think some of them have Broadcom chipsets who are not pseudo/facto ready to use. Wireless devices do not need to be compiled in the kernel image. You can compile your Belkin support, if available, in module. It's easier to manage when it need firmware files and when pass parameters to the module is needed. You can unload and reload the module without have to reboot too.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Thanks for replying. The page you sent was having problems, but I followed your advice and then searched via google. It looks like the device (050d:7050) 

is supported in the kernel. Am I right in supposing that the next step is to enable it as a module and then recompile the kernel?

Best,

Alex

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> the first step is to retreive the idVendor:idProduct of your Usb Belkin device, a pair of 4 hexadecimal numbers in the form of xxxx:yyyy by executing the lsusb command in a terminal. With this ID, go to Welcome - Linux Wireless and check if this ID device is supported. If yes, note the module who support it to know which wireless support activate in the Linux kernel. If a firmwares package need to be install, note it too and install it if not and available.
> 
> From what I know of Belkin wireless, the chipsets they use can be not supported natively by Linux. I think some of them have Broadcom chipsets who are not pseudo/facto ready to use. Wireless devices do not need to be compiled in the kernel image. You can compile your Belkin support, if available, in module. It's easier to manage when it need firmware files and when pass parameters to the module is needed. You can unload and reload the module without have to reboot too.

 

----------

## evoweiss

Just a quick follow-up on this. Finding this led to another question. How do I enable the driver in the kernel? I cannot seem to get access to the option in make menuconfig. Usually I manage to find these, but no luck this time. The option is hidden away. Any help would be appreciated.

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

That's a ralink RT73.  Its well supported in the kernel.

You will hate 54Mbit wifi after even 100Mbit ethernet.

Wired RJ45 ethernet is full duplex, that good from a latency point of view and you had that all to yourself to the router.

WiFi is half duplex and the wifi bandwidth is shared by all users, its 54 MBit/sec, half duplex at best.  

The half duplex makes the latency worse and you are moving to a wireless link shared by other users too. 

Here's the kernel help

```
Symbol: RT73USB [=m]                                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                             │  

  │ Prompt: Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support                                                                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                  │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                        │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                            │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                          │  

  │           -> Ralink devices (WLAN_VENDOR_RALINK [=y])                                                                        │  

  │ (1)         -> Ralink driver support (RT2X00 [=m])                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ralink/rt2x00/Kconfig:124                                                                  │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_RALINK [=y] && RT2X00 [=m] && USB [=y]                             │  

  │   Selects: RT2X00_LIB_USB [=m] && RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE [=y] && RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO [=y] && CRC_ITU_T [=m]   
```

The Depends on: statement must evaluate to true before Prompt: Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support appears for you to select. 

You can see hidden kernel options with the 'z' toggle.  That allows the search to search hidden options too.

Your wifi 'doofer' needs firmware, so don't forget to emerge linux-firmware.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Thanks for letting me know. I think I'll splash out on something better, particularly as it's not a big expense. Do you have any recommendations for what to look for? It's a temporary solution until this computer gives up the ghost.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> That's a ralink RT73.  Its well supported in the kernel.
> 
> You will hate 54Mbit wifi after even 100Mbit ethernet.
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

There is nothing as permanent as a temporary solution :)

Before you splash out, set it up and evaluate it. No need to spend money if it does what you want.

Are you going to need to upgrade the router too? 

There is no point in getting a 1200MBit/sec Wifi dongle if your router is only 54Mbit/sec

Look at your use case.  Unless you have fibre broadband (FTTC), 54Mbit/sec is faster that your ADSL downlink, so you will max out your downlink before your WiFi.

If you have a server connected (wired) to the router, then you can max out the WiFi.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Good advice. My router does 54Mbit/sec on wireless. I've got ADSL 2+ and around 16Mbit/sec down if I recall (the manhole is on the street outside). So I suspect that means there won't be an apparent drop in speed.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> There is nothing as permanent as a temporary solution 
> 
> Before you splash out, set it up and evaluate it. No need to spend money if it does what you want.
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

Hi again,

I tried following the help (as I did earlier), but I still cannot work it out. That is to say, I cannot locate said options and, after 'getting past' setting wlan to yes, I still see nothing for ralink driver support. If I use z I see the option. Asking for help on the option gives me:

```

 Symbol: RT2X00 [=n]                                                                                           │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Ralink driver support                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                           │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                               │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig:1                                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_DMA [=y]   
```

And the "depends on" resolves to true if I check the status of the options.

Best,

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

```
Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_DMA [=y]
```

That's a four input logical AND.

MAC80211 [=n] needs to become MAC80211 [=y] or MAC80211 [=m]

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

I see... it wasn't telling me what state was needed, i.e., MAC80211 [=n] but what it was.

Anyway, I will check what the next step is and will come back if I have trouble getting things running.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> ```
> Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] && HAS_DMA [=y]
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Okay, so I've compiled the module in the kernel, emerged the drivers, but I don't seem to have the new device.

I tried modprobe rt2x00usb and it seemed to work (no errors in dmesg), but neither ifconfig -a or any other command suggests there is wireless.

Any help, as always, would be appreciated.

Best,

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Can you see the USB device being detected in dmesg?

What about the firmware being loaded?

Post your dmesg.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

The device appears to be detected, but the firmware may be a problem. My dmesg is here:

Best,

Alex

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.4.6-gentoo (root@rhesus) (gcc version 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4) ) #4 SMP Sat Jul 30 16:07:17 BST 2016

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Legacy x87 FPU detected.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'lazy' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000e7f73fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e7f74000-0x00000000e7f75fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e7f76000-0x00000000e7f96fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e7f97000-0x00000000e7ffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fecf0000-0x00000000fecf0fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed20000-0x00000000fed8ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffb00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU!

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 8300               /0M2035, BIOS A07 09/27/2004

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xe7f74 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0C0000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0E0000000 mask FF8000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- UC  

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fe710-0x000fe71f] mapped at [c00fe710]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x017fffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384

[    0.000000] BRK [0x015a2000, 0x015a2fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000FEB90 000014 (v00 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000000FD1CA 000034 (v01 DELL   8300     00000008 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000000FD1FE 000074 (v01 DELL   8300     00000008 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000FFFC6E75 002426 (v01 DELL   dt_ex    00001000 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000E7F74000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000FFFC9492 000096 (v01 DELL   st_ex    00001000 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000000FD272 00006C (v01 DELL   8300     00000008 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 0x00000000000FD2DE 000028 (v01 DELL   8300     00000008 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 2823MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] BRK [0x015a3000, 0x015a3fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000377fdfff]

[    0.000000]   HighMem  [mem 0x00000000377fe000-0x00000000e7f73fff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000e7f73fff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x00000000e7f73fff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 950035

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c14b6e80, node_mem_map f5afe020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223230 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 722806 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xe8000000-0xfebfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 7645519600211568 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 17 pages/cpu @f5aca000 s39052 r0 d30580 u69632

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s39052 r0 d30580 u69632 alloc=17*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 948259

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.4.6-gentoo-30-jul-2016 root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:000e7f74)

[    0.000000] Initializing Movable for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 3763584K/3800140K available (3387K kernel code, 254K rwdata, 1204K rodata, 404K init, 456K bss, 36556K reserved, 0K cma-reserved, 2891224K highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

                   fixmap  : 0xfff8f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 448 kB)

                   pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

                   vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

                   lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

                     .init : 0xc14bf000 - 0xc1524000   ( 404 kB)

                     .data : 0xc134f0ff - 0xc14bda00   (1466 kB)

                     .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc134f0ff   (3388 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 32.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:440 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f5408000 soft=f540a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2593.589 MHz processor

[    0.008002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5187.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=10374356)

[    0.008247] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.008375] ACPI: Core revision 20150930

[    0.024965] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.025261] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.025387] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.025791] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.025905] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.026021] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

[    0.026143] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.026270] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 64, 4MB 64

[    0.026390] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 0, 4MB 64, 1GB 0

[    0.026741] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 20K (c1524000 - c1529000)

[    0.027267] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.027748] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.068000] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz (family: 0xf, model: 0x2, stepping: 0x9)

[    0.068000] Performance Events: Netburst events, Netburst P4/Xeon PMU driver.

[    0.068000] ... version:                0

[    0.068000] ... bit width:              40

[    0.068000] ... generic registers:      18

[    0.068000] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.068000] ... max period:             0000007fffffffff

[    0.068000] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.068000] ... event mask:             000000000003ffff

[    0.068000] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f549c000 soft=f549e000

[    0.068000] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.068000] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.012000] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.158064] x86: Booted up 1 node, 2 CPUs

[    0.158390] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (10374.53 BogoMIPS)

[    0.159013] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.159697] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 7645041785100000 ns

[    0.160150] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.172014] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.180009] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.180176] Simple Boot Flag value 0x87 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

[    0.180300] Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

[    0.180443] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.181148] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb30, last bus=3

[    0.181271] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.187634] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.187634] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.187634] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.187634] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.206346] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.206471] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.206581] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.208069] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.240389] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.240389] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [Segments MSI]

[    0.240389] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.240389] acpi PNP0A03:00: fail to add MMCONFIG information, can't access extended PCI configuration space under this bridge.

[    0.240641] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff] (ignored)

[    0.240646] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (ignored)

[    0.240650] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (ignored)

[    0.240653] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (ignored)

[    0.240657] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xfebfffff window] (ignored)

[    0.240659] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.240746] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.240867] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.240992] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.241119] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.241254] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2578] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.241266] pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling MCH 'Overflow' Device

[    0.241395] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.242890] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:2579] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.243643] pci 0000:00:06.0: [8086:257e] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.243643] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfecf0000-0xfecf0fff]

[    0.243817] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:24d2] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.243817] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xff80-0xff9f]

[    0.244052] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:24d4] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.244052] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xff60-0xff7f]

[    0.244302] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:24d7] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.244302] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xff40-0xff5f]

[    0.244534] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:24de] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.244534] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xff20-0xff3f]

[    0.244767] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:24dd] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.244767] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 0x10: [mem 0xffa80800-0xffa80bff]

[    0.244767] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.245000] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.245280] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:24d0] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.245280] pci 0000:00:1f.0: HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.245280] pci 0000:00:1f.0: can't claim BAR 7 [io  0x0800-0x087f]: address conflict with ACPI CPU throttle [io  0x0810-0x0815]

[    0.245280] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0880-0x08bf] claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.245478] pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:24db] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f4-0x03f7]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0374-0x0377]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xffa0-0xffaf]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebfffff]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.246033] pci 0000:00:1f.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:24d1] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xfe00-0xfe07]

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xfe10-0xfe13]

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xfe20-0xfe27]

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xfe30-0xfe33]

[    0.246046] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xfea0-0xfeaf]

[    0.246965] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:24d3] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.246965] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xeda0-0xedbf]

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: [8086:24d5] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 0x10: [io  0xee00-0xeeff]

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 0x14: [io  0xedc0-0xedff]

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfebffa00-0xfebffbff]

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xfebff900-0xfebff9ff]

[    0.247188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.247664] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.247725] pci 0000:02:00.0: [12d8:e111] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.248096] pci 0000:02:02.0: [14f1:2702] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.248096] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeaf0000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.248096] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xdf38-0xdf3f]

[    0.248096] pci 0000:02:02.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.248170] pci 0000:02:08.0: [8086:1050] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.248170] pci 0000:02:08.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeaef000-0xfeaeffff]

[    0.248170] pci 0000:02:08.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xdf40-0xdf7f]

[    0.248170] pci 0000:02:08.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.248170] pci 0000:02:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03] (subtractive decode)

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff pref]

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.248557] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: [10de:104a] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xcf00-0xcf7f]

[    0.248560] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe97ffff pref]

[    0.249103] pci 0000:03:00.1: [10de:0e08] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.249103] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe8fc000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.249369] pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.249369] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.249369] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.249369] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.249369] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.257085] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

[    0.260104] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

[    0.260104] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

[    0.261134] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

[    0.264019] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

[    0.264019] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

[    0.265100] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

[    0.266418] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

[    0.268039] ACPI: Enabled 1 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.269953] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:03:00.0

[    0.269953] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:03:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.270024] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.270024] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:03:00.0

[    0.270636] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.270894] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.270915] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.271107] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.271259] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.271416] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.271690] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.271850] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.271969] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.272063] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xe7f74000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.272754] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.272929] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.272935] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.273064] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.273452] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.276061] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.281644] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.285292] system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.285432] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0x00ffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.285564] system 00:00: [mem 0x01000000-0xe7f73fff] could not be reserved

[    0.285694] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.285823] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.285951] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff] has been reserved

[    0.286078] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.286205] system 00:00: [mem 0xfecf0000-0xfecf0fff] has been reserved

[    0.291515] system 00:00: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.291641] system 00:00: [mem 0xffc00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.291771] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.294738] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.300345] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.303466] pnp 00:03: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.303992] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0401 (active)

[    0.305702] system 00:04: [io  0x0800-0x085f] could not be reserved

[    0.305834] system 00:04: [io  0x0c00-0x0c7f] has been reserved

[    0.305958] system 00:04: [io  0x0860-0x08ff] could not be reserved

[    0.306085] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.306797] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 5 devices

[    0.341504] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.341752] pci 0000:00:1f.0: BAR 7: [io  size 0x0080] has bogus alignment

[    0.341882] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.342013] pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.342133] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.342260] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.342389] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.342525] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

[    0.342646] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.342773] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.342902] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff pref]

[    0.343037] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.343040] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.343044] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.343047] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.343051] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff pref]

[    0.343054] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.343057] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.343060] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.343064] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.343067] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.343128] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.343488] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.343637] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.343791] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.343953] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.344082] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.344274] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.344562] pci 0000:02:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

[    0.344711] pci 0000:03:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.344728] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.345923] futex hash table entries: 512 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.346119] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.346265] audit: type=2000 audit(1470515859.340:1): initialized

[    0.346785] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.347191] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    0.348936] bounce: pool size: 64 pages

[    0.349084] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.349220] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.349336] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.349514] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.349788] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.370293] 00:02: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.371206] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.1 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.371453] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

[    0.371588] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

[    0.376887] brd: module loaded

[    0.379984] loop: module loaded

[    0.380621] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.381506] scsi host0: ata_piix

[    0.381898] scsi host1: ata_piix

[    0.382139] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    0.382268] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    0.382453] ata1: port disabled--ignoring

[    0.382705] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.383483] scsi host2: ata_piix

[    0.383787] scsi host3: ata_piix

[    0.384016] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe00 ctl 0xfe10 bmdma 0xfea0 irq 18

[    0.384146] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe20 ctl 0xfe30 bmdma 0xfea8 irq 18

[    0.384451] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.384575] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.384795] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.384925] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.407987] e100 0000:02:08.0 eth0: addr 0xfeaef000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:07:e9:4f:1a:1d

[    0.408309] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.408728] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.408940] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.409110] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff80

[    0.409311] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.409441] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.409571] usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.409689] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.409812] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.410176] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.410304] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.410859] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.411075] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.411246] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ff60

[    0.411539] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.411667] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.411796] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.411914] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.412036] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.412398] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.412525] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.413066] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.413290] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.413458] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ff40

[    0.413705] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.413834] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.413962] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.414081] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.414203] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.414562] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.414687] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.415234] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.415462] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.415625] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff20

[    0.415822] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.415949] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.416077] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.416196] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.416318] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.416669] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.416794] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.417206] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.417483] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.421044] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.421170] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.421638] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.422298] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    0.422655] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.34.0-ioctl (2015-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.423307] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.423431] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.547625] ata3.00: ATA-9: WDC WD30EZRX-00D8PB0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

[    0.547755] ata3.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.555624] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.719388] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    0.725420] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    0.745423] snd_intel8x0 0000:00:1f.5: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55647 usecs (2681 samples)

[    0.745594] snd_intel8x0 0000:00:1f.5: clocking to 48000

[    0.747328] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.747785] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    0.748779] ALSA device list:

[    0.748892]   #0: Intel ICH5 with AD1980 at irq 17

[    0.863198] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2504

[    0.863327] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    0.866253] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.868195] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.906539] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0603, idProduct=00f2

[    0.906668] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.906796] usb 3-1: Product: USB Keyboard

[    0.906911] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: NOVATEK

[    0.925227] input: NOVATEK USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:0603:00F2.0001/input/input3

[    0.981523] hid-generic 0003:0603:00F2.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [NOVATEK USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

[    0.983411] usb 1-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[    1.015653] input: NOVATEK USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/0003:0603:00F2.0002/input/input4

[    1.073523] hid-generic 0003:0603:00F2.0002: input: USB HID v1.10 Device [NOVATEK USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1

[    1.151147] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0212

[    1.151277] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.151419] usb 1-2: Product: PS/2+USB Mouse

[    1.167764] input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/0003:04F3:0212.0003/input/input5

[    1.168113] hid-generic 0003:04F3:0212.0003: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

[    1.211411] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[    1.303673] ata2.00: ATAPI: LITEON  DVD-ROM LTD163, GDHG, max UDMA/33

[    1.303804] ata2.01: ATAPI: SAMSUNG DVDRW, PS01, max UDMA/66

[    1.311551] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.343508] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2593.499 MHz

[    1.343635] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x25623ef959c, max_idle_ns: 440795271101 ns

[    1.343824] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    1.351555] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/66

[    1.518085] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=7050

[    1.518213] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.518342] usb 1-1.3: Product: Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter

[    1.518464] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Belkin

[    1.853223] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LITEON   DVD-ROM LTD163   GDHG PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.867973] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.868102] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.868490] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.868706] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    2.173420] scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            SAMSUNG  DVDRW SH-S222A   PS01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.990826] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.991233] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[    2.991452] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.991839] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD30EZRX-00D 0A80 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.992324] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)

[    2.992465] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.992660] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.992819] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.992940] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.993006] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.070717]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    3.071506] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.594545] EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    4.594898] EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    4.854667] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.854816] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    4.897437] devtmpfs: mounted

[    4.897837] Freeing unused kernel memory: 404K (c14bf000 - c1524000)

[    6.217370] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    7.291967] udevd[900]: starting version 3.1.5

[    7.686969] intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or

               intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if

               intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional

               intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

[    8.121727] usb 1-1.3: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[    8.339388] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    8.339392] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    8.566916] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 700f, rf: 0002, rev: 0007

[    8.566921] ieee80211 phy0: rt73usb_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected

[    8.566926] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_probe_dev: Error - Failed to allocate device

[    8.567004] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

[    8.614199] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:03:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    8.614558] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 252

[    8.614616] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  361.28  Wed Feb  3 14:47:59 PST 2016

[   11.983391] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   12.258538] Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524284k 

[   12.630727] Adding 3906244k swap on /swapfile.  Priority:-2 extents:10 across:86489796k 

[   23.924463] e100 0000:02:08.0 eth0: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

[   35.218175] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  361.28  Wed Feb  3 15:18:06 PST 2016

[   35.219188] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-c3a61731-6eae-aec7-e237-3549c22001d3) @ PCI:0000:03:00.0

```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> Can you see the USB device being detected in dmesg?
> 
> What about the firmware being loaded?
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

```
[    1.518085] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=7050

[    1.518213] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.518342] usb 1-1.3: Product: Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter

[    1.518464] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Belkin 

...

[    8.566916] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 700f, rf: 0002, rev: 0007

[    8.566921] ieee80211 phy0: rt73usb_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected

[    8.566926] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_probe_dev: Error - Failed to allocate device

[    8.567004] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb 
```

Its detected but the driver doesn't like the RF chipset. 

Belkin were a bit naughty, on occasions, changing the hardware without changing the USB device ID.

Google suggests that the required kernel driver may be zd1211rw.

Add that but leave the rt73usb as a module too.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Its detected but the driver doesn't like the RF chipset. 
> 
> Belkin were a bit naughty, on occasions, changing the hardware without changing the USB device ID.
> 
> Google suggests that the required kernel driver may be zd1211rw.
> ...

 

I see... I have done as you suggested, but still no love despite there being no apparent error. The relevant bit of dmesg is:

```

[    1.513591] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=7050

[    1.513719] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.513848] usb 1-1.3: Product: Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter

[    1.513970] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Belkin

...

[    8.430444] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 700f, rf: 0002, rev: 0007

[    8.430449] ieee80211 phy0: rt73usb_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected

[    8.430454] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_probe_dev: Error - Failed to allocate device

[    8.430531] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

...

[  123.083410] usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

```

Best,

Alex

----------

## Logicien

From the link I give you above, there is 3 possible drivers modules for the 050d:7050 device ID , rt2500usb , rt73usb and p54usb . You should activate all of them in your kernel configuration.

Have you activate the modules autoload option in your kernel configuration. Otherwise, you have to load manually those modules.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Looks like rt2500usb did the trick. I've set it to autoload, too. Now I can see wlan0.

At this point, I'm going to try to work on it myself to see how far I get. If I run into any further trouble, I'll post here.

Thanks again all of you.

Best,

Alex

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> From the link I give you above, there is 3 possible drivers modules for the 050d:7050 device ID , rt2500usb , rt73usb and p54usb . You should activate all of them in your kernel configuration.
> 
> Have you activate the modules autoload option in your kernel configuration. Otherwise, you have to load manually those modules.

 

----------

## evoweiss

So... I tried to get things working, but ran into another stumbling block, i.e., configuring wpa_supplicant and conf.d/net. Right now if I try to get wireless started via /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart, all goes well until it hangs with the message "eth0: waiting for carrier".

My wpa_supplicant file, sans password details, is as follows:

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise wpa_supplicant refuses to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="my nifty ssid"

  psk="my nifty passkey"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

The other file, conf.d/net is as follows:

```

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant,dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dndiswrapper"

config_eth0="dhcp"

# dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

# The network scripts are now part of net-misc/netifrc

# In order to avoid sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4 from removing this file, this comment was

# added; you can safely remove this comment.  Please see

# /usr/share/doc/netifrc*/README* for more information.

```

As always, any help would be appreciated.

I made sure to tell my wireless modem/router to recognize the mac address.

Best,

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

eth0 is the kernel name for the wired interface.

Wireless usually starts at wlan0 or for a few USB wifi dongles, its usb0.

That's the kernel names. (e)udev renames interfaces by default.

What interfaces does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

list?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> eth0 is the kernel name for the wired interface.
> 
> Wireless usually starts at wlan0 or for a few USB wifi dongles, its usb0.
> ...

 

```
wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dndiswrapper"
```

is for using windows drivers with the ndiswrapper package.

If you are using a kernel module, that won't be right for you.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Thanks for the speedy reply. The ifconfig results are:

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:07:e9:4f:1a:1d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 255  bytes 202824 (198.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 256  bytes 22752 (22.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 26  bytes 1908 (1.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 26  bytes 1908 (1.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:11:50:6a:b2:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I've revised conf.d/net to be as follows:

```

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-wext"

# dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

```

I've also tried -Dnl80211, but got the same result as before.

Best,

Alex

----------

## Logicien

Before try to use a boot script to connect to Internet with wlan0, try to connect manually in command lines. Stop any script that can make run wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd. Kill them if they are up. Activate wlan0 and scan wireless access points to see if it work. As root

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scan | less
```

If you see access points including the one you want to connect to do

```
wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D nl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -i wlan0 -t
```

Wait a bit and check if you are associated with the access point

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

If yes, than do

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

Than check your ip configuration

```
ip route list
```

Try to browse the Web with a browser. If you can, than configure /etc/conf.d/net must work with the appropriate setup.

Is eth0 need to be configure via dhcp too?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Heres my working setup.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jan  3  2016 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17824 Oct 25  2015 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jul  4  2015 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo
```

```
modules="wpa_supplicant iproute2"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211" 

config_wlan0="dhcpcd"
```

I use IPv6, hence the iproute2.  Its not required for IPv4

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

        priority=50

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        mode=0

        psk="Sekrit_Pass_Phrase"

        ssid="RadioNet24"

}

```

This file must only be readable by root or wpa_supplicant will refuse to work.

A couple of other things. net.wlan0 can be in the default runlevel if you like.  For testing its probably easier to do

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

The net file will run wpa_supplicant when net.wlan0 is started.  wpa_supplicant must not be in the default runlevel.

You may have at most a single way to manage you interfaces.  If you have several, they will all try to run wpa_supplicant on the interface in their own time.

At best, the interface will be up and down every few seconds.

If all is well,

```
[   12.549585] wlan0: authenticate with b4:75:0e:19:e0:d7

[   12.556794] wlan0: send auth to b4:75:0e:19:e0:d7 (try 1/3)

[   12.558597] wlan0: authenticated

[   12.560172] wlan0: associate with b4:75:0e:19:e0:d7 (try 1/3)

[   12.564771] wlan0: RX AssocResp from b4:75:0e:19:e0:d7 (capab=0x431 status=0 
```

shows that the wireless bit of WiFi worked. 

After you are both authenticated and associated, its possible to run dhcpcd on the interface, just like a wired interface.

dhcpcd should not be in the default runlevel either but that may work.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi Paul and NeddySeagoon,

I've modified my file so that they match yours (save the ipv6 code). I cannot seem to connect manually. No error code, but no evidence that I am connected to anything either. Running the net file gives me:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> Heres my working setup.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Please post dmesg, after you have started wlan0.

You don't have a transmitter on off control on your wireless interface, so that  

```
rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device 
```

is probably harmless.

rfkill is part userspace and part kernel. It allows to read and write the state of an assortment of radio transmitter controls.

```
 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

is OK.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Sorry for not getting back to this earlier. It's been a busy week (to put it mildly).

Anyway, what I'm seeing is:

```

[489497.665471] wlan0: authenticate with 80:a1:d7:91:38:59

[489497.845656] wlan0: send auth to 80:a1:d7:91:38:59 (try 1/3)

[489497.847722] wlan0: authenticated

[489497.847955] rt2500usb 1-1.4:1.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[489497.847961] rt2500usb 1-1.4:1.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[489497.851716] wlan0: associate with 80:a1:d7:91:38:59 (try 1/3)

[489497.854694] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 80:a1:d7:91:38:59 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[489497.859649] wlan0: associated

```

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> Please post dmesg, after you have started wlan0.
> 
> You don't have a transmitter on off control on your wireless interface, so that  
> ...

 

----------

## Logicien

You should show both

```
ip route list

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

According to dmesg, wlan0 is associated to the access point with the MAC address 80:a1:d7:91:38:59 . So, if a dhcp request have been made on wlan0, the ip route should show something. But, if you have made a dhcp request on eth0 too, you may have a route problem.

What are eth0 and wlan0 for? Which one give you Internet access?

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

I created wlan0 based on the earlier advice in this thread. If I stop net.eth0 and start net.wlan0 wireless works. Is there a way to set up both?

Also, weirdly, my router sticker reports a different MAC address (by one character) than the actual one. The MAC address provided by my router's web application seems to suggest that the sticker is wrong, too.

Best,

Alex

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> You should show both
> 
> ```
> ip route list
> 
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

There are several ways to set up both wired and wireless networking.

a) fallback

b) as a bond

c) using wired if its plugged in

fallback prefers one over the other.

bonding needs kernel and router support and uses both transports at the same time.

ifplugd keeps an eye on the wired carrier and uses wired if if can.

----------

## evoweiss

I suspect ifplugd is the way to go in my case.

Currently wireless seems to work fine. I used rc-update delete net.eth0 to remove the wired connection and then ran rc-update add net.wlan0 default to get that going automatically. I get a warning about postfix and fetchmail not starting because the connection wasn't made yet, but they ultimate start up and run fine (or so it seems).

My conf.d/net file is as follows:

```

modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D nl80211"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

My wpa_supplicant.conf file is exactly like yours save all the password stuff.

Is there anything I need to change to get ifplugd working?

Also, any suggestion as to how one can prevent ARP spoofing? I think I had been attacked.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> There are several ways to set up both wired and wireless networking.
> 
> a) fallback
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Its been a long time, ifplugd is still around. When you 

```
emerge sys-apps/ifplugd
```

 it comes with some instructions.

Also, if you edit /etc/rc.conf you can tell the system that either eth0 or wlan0 provides networking and not to start any of them automatically.

That allows you manual control of bringing networking up and down.  That's what I do on my netbook, where I also have usb0, which is my phone when its tethered.

----------

